# what is up with my yellow basleri



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

ok so i looked the tank a few weeks ago and saw my male yellow basleri looking likr the elephantman..
his nose is all swallon and 1 nostril is closed off... he also gaps with his mouth from time to time.... he is still very active and i am not sure on eating cause i have not seen him eat. think he knocked it on the tank or something...
i am ok with the frog dieing - he is not the breeding male in th tank.... but what i care about is will the other frogs catch something from the frog. this is not some weird sickness that will kill all of my frogs..
he has been in the tank like this for about 2 weeks. i was thinking of tking him out if it does not get any better.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Neko
I havent a definitive ID but it may be an infection.

Could be tumor growth, or even parasite in the soft tissue but anyway....

clearly the best soln is to remove him

Observe the others for now.

I would empirically treat him with baytril or [I have had luck with tetracycline gel for fish, when treating WC nose rub]

Good luck


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i will take him out soon and try to treat.... the others in the tnak are doing great - still callin and breedin.... just pulled a good clutch of 20 or so//////....


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Neko,

good luck with him.

Whats the 'line' background? Im curious only because the 'Yellow' bassleri are the rarest of the available morphs in the US and there has been some confusion in naming.

S


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i got them from sct menigoz.... i think i have been told that they are peperi or something like that.... i am not sure, i bought them as yellow basleri.... and i think scot still reffers to them as that also...
the parents came from Marcus Breece of SNDF in Apr08-imported from peru


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ahh, that explains it

Ameerega pepperi | Understory Enterprises

Abesio pepperi, from UE when Marcus was the US importer for Mark Pepper [Not SNDF directly from Peru btw]

the 'Yellow' bassleri came in in very limited numbers through Sean Stewart and look like...


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

are those yours.....


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes,

So far I have only spread them to 3 people [Ray, George G, and Mike K], so there really are limited #'s of these in collections.

Sean occasionally has some too.

The are 2x the pepperi in size and the calls are completely different

Shawn


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

These were available quite frequently in the late 90's (like most things that are rare today) but unfortunately fell out of popularity with the frogger community back then. At one time I had the opportunity to buy a colony of 5 for $300 but didn't and I still kick myself for it. Yours looks more like a black bassleri to me.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks to me like an infected wound. Def. Qt and treat, talk to Dr. Frye for prescription.

As I previously noted, they are Ameerega pepperi, not bassleri. I know there is some confusion based on how SNDF advertised them but they came from Mark and he has only brought in one population of bassleri from the vicinity of Sisa.

That said, abiseo pepperi (what you and Scott M have) are my favorite among pepperi.

I have yellows breeding but will be holding back until I can sex out trios for captive management.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I must agree as i have a pair and they look like the abiseo pepperi i have 
-scotty


----------

